# let’s talk surfboards



## sunset_succulent (Jun 3, 2020)

so you know that one new special item that’s summer themed? well i really want to display surfboards on my dock. one problem; it seems as though my shop only sells the brown surfboard (i have a green airport, if that helps). do those items tie into your island color theme? ik that it’s fairly early in the month, so reply your airport color and... item color? idk. i just want to see if this theory is right. cheers! ;u;

edit: i have the blue and white retro fan


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 3, 2020)

I have a blue airport and my shop has only been selling the hibiscus flower surfboard so far!


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 3, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> I have a blue airport and my shop has only been selling the hibiscus flower surfboard so far!



Mine is the same.


----------



## zato (Jun 3, 2020)

i have a yellow airport and mine has the cool one (aka green marble like?)


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 3, 2020)

I have an orange airport, and my shop only sells the white surfboard.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Jun 3, 2020)

all I've got is a fan so far. XD


----------



## tajikey (Jun 3, 2020)

I've got a blue airport, and my Nook's sold me the Stripes variant.


----------



## Fendi (Jun 3, 2020)

I have an orange airport, and mine has displayed the striped surfboard.

I’m not sure if it’s relevant, but in terms of the retro fan, I’ve been getting blue.

I guess it’s safe to assume that these items are also dependent on the colour of your airport.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 3, 2020)

My airport is green and I got the red surfboard!


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

my airport is orange and i’ve gotten the striped surfboard :>


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 3, 2020)

I have the red surfboard if you're interested! however I traded for mine and haven't seen any in the shop yet. I believe there was a white one in my shop that my mom snagged, and my airport is red


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 3, 2020)

Alicia said:


> My airport is green and I got the red surfboard!


that’s weird! maybe there’s like two different categories that it falls under, like how there’s different groups that your town gets assigned to that isn’t directly assigned to your airport.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 3, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> I have a blue airport and my shop has only been selling the hibiscus flower surfboard so far!


Omgosh may I please come buy one?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 3, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> that’s weird! maybe there’s like two different categories that it falls under, like how there’s different groups that your town gets assigned to that isn’t directly assigned to your airport.


If it helps, my retro fan was orange! I think it might just be different groups, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jun 3, 2020)

I have a yellow airport and blue fan, I think it might just be random, I want em alllll


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2020)

My airport is orange, and I've gotten the blue striped one every day
also the red and silver fan


----------



## Ras (Jun 3, 2020)

Orange airport, white surfboard, green fan


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 3, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Omgosh may I please come buy one?


I have one you can have  Give me 15 mins, just having dinner!


----------



## anne17 (Jun 3, 2020)

Blue airport! White surfboard! What about y'all's fans?? Mine's white and green.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 3, 2020)

I also have the blue and white retro fan along with the hibiscus surfboard.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2020)

Green airport brown surfboard. Good thing someone let me catalog them all!


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2020)

Green Airport with the brown surfboard and I think blue fan (currently TT'd to winter, but I remember the colors because it was annoying how ugly the surfboard was).


----------



## Fisher (Jun 3, 2020)

Yellow airport and I had the red surfboard in my nook’s cranny today.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 3, 2020)

My airport is red and I have the pink glittery surfboard.

Just kidding. I have a black round space heater. Yoink.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 3, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> I have one you can have ☺ Give me 15 mins, just having dinner!


Take your time!~ I'll be on for awhile yet!


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 3, 2020)

Green airport, blue fan, brown surfboard. So exactly like yours lol.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 3, 2020)

Fisher said:


> Yellow airport and I had the red surfboard in my nook’s cranny today.


Would I possibly be able to come buy one of them? Red is one of my favorite colors. I have the blue and white stripped board to let you get as a trade?~


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 3, 2020)

Mine is green with a blue fan, I haven’t gotten a surfboard yet, but I hope it’s not the brown one!

I got the brown one.


----------



## stiney (Jun 3, 2020)

[


Bethboj said:


> I have a blue airport and my shop has only been selling the hibiscus flower surfboard so far!


I have a blue airport and a white surfboard.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



anne17 said:


> Blue airport! White surfboard! What about y'all's fans?? Mine's white and green.


All three are the same for me so far.


----------



## pinkcosmo101 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a orange airport, a stripes surfboard and a Orange retro fan if its help


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 4, 2020)

Blue airport with white surfboard and green and white fan! Are there any other summer items in that corner that we should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 4, 2020)

Airport: Orange
Surfboard: White
Retro fan: Green

Edit: There's 4 airport colors, 3 retro fan colors and 6 surfboard color, so there has to be a small degree of variety.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 4, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> so you know that one new special item that’s summer themed? well i really want to display surfboards on my dock. one problem; it seems as though my shop only sells the brown surfboard (i have a green airport, if that helps). do those items tie into your island color theme? ik that it’s fairly early in the month, so reply your airport color and... item color? idk. i just want to see if this theory is right. cheers! ;u;
> 
> edit: i have the blue and white retro fan


Yup, I have the exact same airport color and merchandise being sold as you. Dang, I really wanted to collect all the surfboard colors!


----------



## Dewy (Jun 4, 2020)

Alicia said:


> My airport is green and I got the red surfboard!


My airport is also green and I also seem to only have the red surfboard!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 4, 2020)

Dewy said:


> My airport is also green and I also seem to only have the red surfboard!


Is your Nooks shop open? If so may I please come by to pick a red board up? I can offer to let you catalog two of mine in exchange?


----------



## Dewy (Jun 4, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Is your Nooks shop open? If so may I please come by to pick a red board up? I can offer to let you catalog two of mine in exchange?


They closed ten minutes ago but I have an extra red board you can have! I'd love to catalogue your two c:


----------



## samticore (Jun 4, 2020)

Yellow airport, red surfboard, orange retro fan.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 4, 2020)

Dewy said:


> They closed ten minutes ago but I have an extra red board you can have! I'd love to catalogue your two c:


Just send me a Dodo code and I'll be right over!~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the blue airport and my shop is only selling the blue retro fan in the special slot but it was selling the white surfboard in the normal 3 slots yesterday


----------



## Luella (Jun 4, 2020)

Orange airport, flower surfboard, and blue/white fan.

Also bonus pic


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the yellow airport, and so far my Nook's Cranny has been selling the brown surfboard and the blue retro fan


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 4, 2020)

Orange airport, white surfboard, and green fan!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 4, 2020)

Green Airport with the brown surfboard and orange retro fan


----------



## elo-chan (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the green airport and I have seen both the brown surfboard and cool surfboard (its black/green). However  I only started seeing the cool surfboard after I cataloged all the other variations.

My Nooks was also default selling the blue fan until I cataloged the other variations, then I started seeing white!


----------



## voltairenism (Jun 4, 2020)

mine is blue airport and black/blue stripes. also I've seen the orange fan


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Orange with the black and white surfboard and the green fan.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

I have green airport, green surfboard and blue retro fan.


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Yellow airport, green surfboard, green fan. I wish I had the hibiscus one!


----------



## Saga (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a green airport with the brown surfboard and blue retro fan.


----------



## Mephala (Jun 4, 2020)

Aw man are you kidding me? I have the brown one too and dumbly assumed all surfboards were brown and you had to add designs to them yourself. I haven't bought any yet but that sucks.


----------



## sunchild (Jun 4, 2020)

i have the yellow airport and have been getting the green retro fan and green surfboard.. didn't realize there could potentially be a connection or the variations didn't rotate out.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a green airport , green ‘cool’ surfboard and green retro fan


----------



## Imbri (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a green airport and my shop sells the red surfboard and orange fan.

I bought the hibiscus and green boards from friends' shops, but I'd like to trade for the others (I think there are 6?). I'm not as worried about the fan, but I'll trade those too, if anyone wants the orange one.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2020)

Orange airport / blue + white striped surfboard / orange fan.


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 4, 2020)

Imbri said:


> I have a green airport and my ship sells the red surfboard and orange fan.
> 
> I bought the hibiscus and green boards from friends' shops, but I'd like to trade for the others (I think there are 6?). I'm not as worried about the fan, but I'll trade those too, if anyone wants the orange one.


I have a white surfboard you can have. I'd love to catologue the other three colours if possible.

Edit: I have the brown as well if you want it.


----------



## IdleAbyss (Jun 4, 2020)

zato said:


> i have a yellow airport and mine has the cool one (aka green marble like?)


Mine's the same


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 4, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> so you know that one new special item that’s summer themed? well i really want to display surfboards on my dock. one problem; it seems as though my shop only sells the brown surfboard (i have a green airport, if that helps). do those items tie into your island color theme? ik that it’s fairly early in the month, so reply your airport color and... item color? idk. i just want to see if this theory is right. cheers! ;u;
> 
> edit: i have the blue and white retro fan


yeah, i also have a green airport, but only the brown surfboard


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the green airport and the red surfboard. I haven't seen the retro fan yet, so I'm not sure what color that is yet.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 4, 2020)

I have an Orange airport and mine sells the Blue and White Striped surfboard.

No fan to talk about yet


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

my airport is blue and I’ve only had the orange and white fan!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the orange airport, so I have the white surfboard and the green fan.
I am looking for the Red, Blue Stripes and Brown surfboards to trade!
I can order the Hibiscus, the White and the Cool (green marble) surfboards if anyone wants to trade, PM me.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 4, 2020)

i have a green airport but the nooklings have only had the fan this month so far.... (in green)

Edit: Also I think I have all the colors cataloged... If you would like to order some colors you are missing, check out my shop Wishdrop Workshop for my catalog ordering service. #shamelessplug


----------



## Carrie17 (Jun 4, 2020)

zato said:


> i have a yellow airport and mine has the cool one (aka green marble like?)


Can I come buy that surfboard please?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I have the orange airport, so I have the white surfboard and the green fan.
> I am looking for the Red, Blue Stripes and Brown surfboards to trade!
> I can order the Hibiscus, the White and the Cool (green marble) surfboards if anyone wants to trade, PM me.


I have all those surfboards and can order them for you. I need the cool surfboard!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I have the orange airport, so I have the white surfboard and the green fan.
> I am looking for the Red, Blue Stripes and Brown surfboards to trade!
> I can order the Hibiscus, the White and the Cool (green marble) surfboards if anyone wants to trade, PM me.


I have all those surfboards and can order them for you. I need the cool surfboard!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 4, 2020)

Alicia said:


> My airport is green and I got the red surfboard!


Same here.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

my airport is green and I have the brown one...


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2020)

My airport is blue and I currently have the white surfboard. I had either the green or orange fan earlier. Cant remember which one.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 4, 2020)

airport- yellow
Surfboard- red
Fan- orange

I'm really mad it seems town locked. DO I HAVE THE TRADE FOR EVERYTHING?


----------



## PajamaCat (Jun 4, 2020)

I also have a green airport and have only gotten the brown surfboard. I want the hibiscus one!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 4, 2020)

Blue airport and the hibiscus surfboard! (Which is fine with me, because I think the design is the prettiest.)


----------



## thisisausername (Jun 4, 2020)

I have an orange airport and my surfboard is blue with stripes. i bought it yesterday so i'm gonna find out what color fan I have today (maybe)

edit: i have the orange retro fan!


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have an orange airport and white surfboard.  Does anyone know do we only get the one color at nooks? I am hoping we can get different 9nes some times. So many people charge bells or NMT to just open up for nook shopping. I have a group of friends bu most of us have the white surfboards so far.


----------



## Sheando (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the red/orange airport. So far I've gotten the blue and white striped surfboard and the orange retro fan. My boyfriend has a yellow airport and has only gotten the red surfboard.


----------



## lilis (Jun 4, 2020)

I have yellow airport and the ugly looking green stripe surfboard. I really wish I have some other ones lol


----------



## John Wick (Jun 4, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> I have a blue airport and my shop has only been selling the hibiscus flower surfboard so far!


That's the one I have.

I've got it outside of Nook's Cranny.
It's a nice one!


----------



## driftwoodisle (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a blue airport & a blue striped surfboard!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a blue airport and have only seen the white surfboard so far. I'd really like to have the hibiscus one!


----------



## arbra (Jun 5, 2020)

I have a yellow airport, brown surfboard and blue fan

My roommate has a blue airport, white surfboard and a green fan.

So is it true that the surfboards are locked per game and I will never have a chance to get different ones within my game?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 5, 2020)

i think only nook miles furniture is tied to the airport
i have the orange airport and i always get the orange retro fan & blue stripes surfboard

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> airport- yellow
> Surfboard- red
> Fan- orange
> 
> I'm really mad it seems town locked. DO I HAVE THE TRADE FOR EVERYTHING?



it is annoying. items being town locked + unable to customize store bought furni unlike acnl. they really did everything they can to promote online subscription for trading, as IF we won't anyway????


----------



## Nicx114 (Jun 6, 2020)

Airport: green
Fan: Orange 
Surfboard: red

I’m looking for the hibiscus, cool, or brown surfboard  but if anyone wants the red I’ll gladly give a dodo code


----------



## Gleo (Jun 6, 2020)

I have the red/orange airport and mine sells the hibiscus flower one


----------



## Nicx114 (Jun 6, 2020)

Gleo said:


> I have the red/orange airport and mine sells the hibiscus flower one


Can I come visit


----------



## Sloom (Jun 6, 2020)

my airport is green, my fan is green and my surfboard is green

I guess ACNH loves to laugh in my face and haunt me by flaunting my least favourite colour that I hate passionately everywhere possible. thank god someone let me catalogue all the surfboards and fans


----------



## Bohemia (Jun 6, 2020)

Green airport.  So far I've only been offered the brown surfing board.


----------



## axo (Jun 6, 2020)

Yellow airport, brown surf board


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 6, 2020)

orange airport, hibiscus board


----------



## Sloom (Jun 6, 2020)

Nicx114 said:


> Can I come visit and buy the green surfboard please


ah sorry it's not in store today

funnily enough almost everything in the shop is green though lmao. a green dog bowl off screen too
why does acnh torture me so


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

blue airport with white surfboard. I want the hibiscus one ;-;


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mine seems to be the red one, looks like I'll have to start trading to get them all!


----------



## Rokushi (Jun 6, 2020)

Airport: green
Surfboard: green
Fan: green
Hotel: trivago


----------



## 0orchid (Jun 6, 2020)

Green airport and so far I've seen the Green marbled surfboard


----------



## Poppy71 (Jun 6, 2020)

BalloonFight said:


> I have an orange airport, and my shop only sells the white surfboard.


Me too


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 6, 2020)

I think we can conclude that the airport color does not matter lol. But clearly a color for the board is chosen randomly. Can we also confirm that no one has had two different colors of boards?


----------



## hwk (Jul 10, 2020)

looking for brown surfboard willing to pay or trade have all others


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2020)

Always a surfboard or fan. Same damn surfboard or fan. Nook's Cranny is awful


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 10, 2020)

hwk said:


> looking for brown surfboard willing to pay or trade have all others


You can come buy it in my shop if you’d like.


----------



## hwk (Jul 10, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> You can come buy it in my shop if you’d like.


Sure whats your dodo


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 10, 2020)

Orange airport and white surfboard


----------



## Serabee (Jul 10, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> I have a blue airport and my shop has only been selling the hibiscus flower surfboard so far!



The yellow hibiscus one? Mine too, and same color airport!

...And I'll happily trade it for any other


----------



## charicharn (Jul 10, 2020)

hwk said:


> looking for brown surfboard willing to pay or trade have all others


I have a brown one.  Could I please catalogue the ones you have?

Never mind...looks like you already found one


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint (Jul 10, 2020)

Orange Airport, Flower Surfboard, blue retro fan


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

Green airport, orange retro fan and red surfboard


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 10, 2020)

there’s a connection between the airport color and the seasonal items, i’m just to stupid to figure it out. anyone want to give it a shot and analyze data that everyone’s collected?


----------

